# DWC.... What should the water temp range be?



## stunzeed (May 15, 2008)

I need it in Celsius since my tester tests that way.  Its reading 30C. Thanks oh Jedi herbmasters. 




Stunzeed..


----------



## md.apothecary (May 15, 2008)

30C is about 86F

The optimal temps would be in the 70F - 79F (21c - 26c). But OPTIMAL root growth if it can be acheived is generally around 68F (20c), and this inhibits pythium (root rot).


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 16, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## md.apothecary (May 16, 2008)

I can not acheive such temperatures myself, however, I have not yet had a problem with my DWC grows except for nutrient issues, but as I think about it, the cooler temps of the water can help nutrients mix properly. Nutrient lock out can also occur with higher temps, and improper mixing. Also, don't forget that anything above 75F can cause a algae haven if not properly sealed from light. 

Hah, maybe add dry ice to the reservoir? This would create co2 and super cold temps! lol... THIS WAS KIND OF A JOKE btw. :ignore:


----------

